# My New Kakariki



## Tohru

I got a baby male Yellow Kakariki 2 days ago, he's such a darling! I wasn't expecting him to be so cuddly.. He won't stop snuggling me everytime i let him out of his Box. [He's 4 weeks old so he likes to sleep in a warm little Box]
Every time i hold him he makes a 'whining' noise so i say in a soft voice, "Helloo.." and he chirps back at me, so i proceed with "Yes, :yesnod: you're a good boy ^^" -he chirps and whines- "Yes, you are a very good boy aren't you?" -whines again- = So cute!

He's already settled in, though he's a little afraid of my daughter at the moment, probably because she likes to squeak loudly all the time.. haha.

Just wondering, has anyoen else had/got any baby Kakarikis that are as cuddly as my boy?

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/1nd1g0st0rm/Day14.jpg?t=1340682465
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/1nd1g0st0rm/Day12.jpg?t=1340688689


----------



## Jesss

Omgosh, he is adorable. I'd love a bird like this, are they difficult to care for?


----------



## Tohru

Thanks  Well this is my 1st Kakariki, I've only ever had Conures.
If you had the Kak in an outside Aviary, there aren't that hard to care for. They need plenty of room to fly and run around. Plenty of toys. People say they are like hyperactive children.. and my boy has proven them right  VERY energetic and insanely fast movers.

I have him inside and we have a small cage for him [suitable for Budgies or Green Cheek Conures] but because we have him out most of the time with us, he has plenty of room to play. So the cage will only be used for nap times etc.

They need fresh water every day, maybe a little shallow bird bath to play in, multiple toys, fresh fruit/vegetables, maybe a little bit of steamed chicken for a treat. If you eep it inside with you.. you'll need to give it a lot of attention. Never keep doors or windows open [unless you have screens over them] This boys just a baby but he can move! Haha.
I hope this helped?


----------



## Marshmellow105

CUTE! I'm guessing he is so snugly because he is so you and probably not used to being out of a very warm nest box (also probably why he likes to sleep in the warm box). 

Was he fully weaned when you got him? I don't think I have ever sold one so young, normally I sell them fully weaned at about 6 weeks old.


----------



## AlexArt

Poor little thing - it's too yound to be away from it's siblings and parents - that whining noise is basically like a baby crying - I hate that people hand rear birds just to cut corners and make them quicker to tame instead of putting in the effort with a parent reared bird. Long term though they often get issues as they don't know wether they are birds or people! My rescue cockatoo is the result of a hand reared bird and the reason why no-one wanted her as she thinks she is a person and all the issues that brings - biting, screaming, bonding to one person, attacking other birds as she has no clue what they are etc etc - so sad!!


----------



## Tohru

To Marshmellow105: No he wasn't weaned yet. I hand-raised ihm, he weaned about 8 weeks old... stubborn little fella didn't want to eat on his at 6 - 7 weeks haha.

To AlexArt: He bonded with me very strongly the first day I got him. I became his mother. He was not crying, he has done that noise his entire life [Now 7 months old] It's his way of saying "I want attention! Aren't I so cute? Now.. while I've got you thinking that I'm innocent, I'm going to STEAL ALL YOUR FOOD! AAAHAHAHA!" Very cheeky boy.  He slept in his box in my bedroom near me. I have experience hand-rearing birds, and they have never developed issues... Your Cockatoo must not have been raised properly. I feel so sorry for her  The fact that she was biting, screaming, bonding to one person, attacking other birds etc. would simply have been that she wasn't taught biting was bad, grew fearful of people and birds, was NOT socialized, and was not given the attention or maybe even the food/nutrients she needed.

The point of hand-raising [in my view] is to bring them up to have no vices, no behaviour/fear issues and bad habits, and to give them a great Fear-free start to life. I agree that if the hand-raiser has little experience or does not hand-raise correctly and treat each and every single bird with the love and care they deserve and need.. then yes.. hand-raising can completely destroy the bird.


----------



## kingcobra

Wow , you have nice bird. I really like its color and beauty.


----------

